# who around southeast MO polishes aluminum boats?



## semojetman (Feb 28, 2011)

I am about to purchase a 1648 allweld with a 90hp Yamaha jet and I am wanting to get it cleaned up and polished.

On this one, I dont really want it to be a mirror polish, but I want it a little shiny.

But on the 1852 Blazer I'm gonna buy later this year, I want to be able to shave in the side of it.

If anyone knows of a place or a person that does this, let me know.

Thanks, Josh


----------



## Codeman (Mar 2, 2011)

Got a guy here in town that does it on the side. I'll see if I can get you his number tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Mar 2, 2011)

Before and after pics please!


----------



## turne032 (Mar 2, 2011)

this one is from Fred at Current River Marine in Doniphan. Its just an after photo


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

That's also a brand new Blazer. Aren't all the "unpainted" Blazers that shiny?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 2, 2011)

I wish! That's been polished to a mirror finish.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd have a real hard time keeping my tin looking like that if it was that shiny. I'd rather spend my time fishing than reflecting. :LOL2:


----------



## Decatur (Mar 2, 2011)

Would clear coating it help keep it that shiny? It would prevent oxidation.

Also, can you imagine the sun flash you'd get off of that on the water?! :shock: 8)


----------



## batman (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a tracker unfinished aluminum boat, and want to at least clean it.It has a lot of water spots and other spots on it.Anyone know of a good cleaner that can be wiped on and do the job?
DanD


----------



## fender66 (Mar 2, 2011)

batman said:


> I have a tracker unfinished aluminum boat, and want to at least clean it.It has a lot of water spots and other spots on it.Anyone know of a good cleaner that can be wiped on and do the job?
> DanD



This has come up in many topics....but here's what a lot of people use. https://www.auroramarine.com/aurora/catalog/01240/index.html


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 2, 2011)

Bought a jet boat last year that had sit under a tree for 3 years and was quite dirty. Bought a GALLON on Alumibrite for $15.00 from the local auto parts store and this is how I mixed it. USE AT YOUR ON RISK!!!!! Used 4 oz oz of alumibrite to 1/2 gal. hand sprayer. Wet boat with water hose and immediately sprayed it on heavy and waited a couple minutes and sprayed again and very lightly with a soft car wash broom lightly scrubbed it and then sprayed it again and waited a couple minutes and rinsed it a lot, keep rinsing it for a while. Can't stress it enough about rinsing it good!!!! I have cleaned my boat twice and have only used 1/2 gal of alumibrite so far. LOOKS NEW AFTER CLEANING!!!! BUT, it needs to be sealed I think. I am also thinking of having someone clean mine and then put SHARKHIDE SEALER on it.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 2, 2011)

Sent you the guy's number in a PM not sure if he is still taking on any jobs, but won't hurt to ask.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 2, 2011)

There is a show called "Ship Shape" on cable (not sure what channel). They had a product on called SharkHide that is an apply and rinse application. According to the show its good for all metal. Not only does it shine it up good but it protects it as well for up to a year.

https://www.sharkhide.com/


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 9, 2011)

Found this today. Looks like he does a good job.
https://semo.craigslist.org/boa/2238245092.html


----------



## fender66 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Found this today. Looks like he does a good job.
> https://semo.craigslist.org/boa/2238245092.html



If anyone calls him....I'd be curious as to what that cost. I'm not going to do it...just curious.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 10, 2011)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> Found this today. Looks like he does a good job.
> https://semo.craigslist.org/boa/2238245092.html



LOL Low and behold he is the guy I put semojetman onto. He does a great job I've seen his work first hand. Really don't have a clue as to what he is charging.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 10, 2011)

He quoted me $350.00


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

moelkhuntr said:


> He quoted me $350.00



Thanks. Too rich for my blood. But...interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually figured higher. Unbeleivable the amount if work it is to polish one of these things. Arms have got to be like jello when he is done. I'd love to have my old turd done, I can't afford the $350 much less whatever he would charge to strip the paint. LOL


----------



## riverracer (Mar 12, 2011)

$350.00 ????? thats cheap !!! I did mine with a pro polisher and it took me the better part of week to finish. I wouldnt do another one !!! [-X [-X [-X


----------



## optaylor823 (Mar 12, 2011)

For that kind of money I am glad I run a dirty river and a painted boat. Those polished boats look great but would last long in my river.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 12, 2011)

I am ok with the price and I don't expect the shine to be maintenance free. But I do wonder how well that sharkhide will hold up the shine


----------

